# [SOLVED] Computer Freezes on Video Playback



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

Help me pinpoint the problem.

Occasionally during playback of videos my computer will freeze with looping sound and I will have to hard reboot. I run the videos in non fullscreen mode. Most often the freezes come when I have a game like EveOnline running on the same monitor (video overlapping the game) but sometimes it just freezes when it's just the video overlapping a program like firefox. This is a problem I can duplicate so if anyone could suggest programs to log all the processes running, etc, at point of failure that would be nice.

Otherwise, please let me know what other information I need to list here.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

Hi hav0cNZ !

What are your complete system specs including the brand, model and wattage of the power supply (look on the side of the power supply for that), refer to the posting system specs link in my sig. If it's a brand computer then give the brand and exact model.

I'd look for overheating or power issues first. Enter the BIOS at startup, locate the hardware monitor screen and report the temps, fan speeds and voltages (+3.3, +5 and +12V).

What video player do you use ? WMP11, VLC, ... ?


----------



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

Hey,

I think I'm running a 650W power supply. I suspect it's nothing to do with that because I run games fine (like I can run games with higher demand such as GTAIV with little problem).

SpeedFan reports temperatures after these crashes as satisfactory. At the moment it reads Temp1 - 4 as 45°C, 42°C, 85°C and 40°C (running a video at the moment, hasn't crashed yet). I think Temp 3 is not a real reading (it's always at 85°C).

The media player I use is media player classic that came as part of the CCCP (Combined Community Codec Pack). I also have K-Lite Codec Pack installed.

I suspect the problem might be to do with bad RAM. is there any way to test this?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

Please still report your complete system specs, the brand and model of the power supply and the hardware readings in the BIOS. The temps mean nothing if we don't know what hardware you're running, speedfan and other programs running within windows won't be as accurate as the BIOS readings and we need your voltage readings. Temp3 is probably the GPU temp, 85°C is fine for most cards but again we don't know what hardware you're running. Also playing HD movies will often be more CPU intensive than gaming.

If there's any dust inside the computer case then use a can of compressed air to clean it, focus on the power supply, CPU and video card fans and heatsinks (with the computer off and the power cable unplugged).

Browse to c:\windows\minidump, zip the .dmp files that you'll find there and attach the .zip file to your next post using the manage attachments button (click on go advanced).

Go to start => run and type eventvwr.msc. Report any errors or warnings in the security, system or application sections. If there are errors report the source and the event #.

Play your videos with vlc which is a codec independent reader and report how it works to rule out possible codec conflicts (one codec pack like the K-lite pack should be enough, 2 different packs can conflict with each other).

Since you had to hard reboot the computer there will be errors in the file system (due to windows not being shutdown properly). Go to start => run and type chkdsk c: /R. Answer y when prompted to schedule the scan at next startup and restart the computer. The test will take some time (often 1-2 hours), once back within windows go to the event viewer, double-click the latest winlogon event (under application), click once on the third button on the right then right-click => paste the information here.

Nothing points to faulty RAM yet, usually a faulty memory module causes other errors like BSOD's, but if you wish to test your RAM already then download, unzip and burn memtest86+'s pre-compiled bootable .iso (.zip) using ImgBurn (select "write image file to disc" and browse for the memtest .iso file). Leave the CD in the drive, restart the computer, enter the BIOS at startup and set the boot order priority to CD-rom first. Leave memtest run overnight and report if it shows any errors.


----------



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

Hey sorry for the late reply.

Power Supply details:

TASK Dual Fan 650W Power Supply. ATX 12V V2.0. Model TK-965TX-DF. 

Max current outputs for the different DC outputs. +3.3, +5, +12V1, +12V2, -12V, +5VSB are 30A, 38A, 20A, 20A, 0.8A, 2.5A respectively.

In BIOS:

Current System Temperature 44C
Current CPU Temperature 32C
VCore: 1.216V
DDR2 1.8V: 1.920V
+3.3V: 3.360V
+12V: 11.921V
CPU, SYSTEM FAN1, SYSTEM FAN2, POWER FAN: 652, 843, 1011, 2303rpm respectively. Note that I am using a Thermaltake V1 Fan for CPU FAN (the thing is really really big) therefore RPM is really low.

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6

CPU:
Non-overclocked AMD Phenom 9650 Quad-Core Processor at 2307.7MHz

RAM:
2x Corsair CM2X2048-6400C5 2GB PC-6400 (800Mhz) DDR2 RAM, 240-pin D. Note that they are not from the same batch as I bought 2 pieces of RAM to start with and 1 of those failed (thus I then replaced it with a third piece of RAM of the same model).

Video Card:
1x Radeon 4870 (PCI-E). No overclock. Cooling system is from HiTech or something similar. Running 2 monitors at 1920x1200 on 1 and 1440x900 on monitor 2.

Hard Drives:
5x SATA drives.

1xST3300622AS (300gb) and 1xWDC3200AAJS-6 (320gb) in RAID-0.

ST31500341AS (1.5TB)
SAMSUNG HD642JJ (650GB)
ST3250824AS (250GB) all in JBOD.

Operating System:
Windows XP Pro fully updated

Other Notes:
I use the hibernate function.



justpassingby said:


> If there's any dust inside the computer case then use a can of compressed air to clean it, focus on the power supply, CPU and video card fans and heatsinks (with the computer off and the power cable unplugged).


Looks reasonably clean inside. Case is a Lian-Li one with all the fans on etc. Shouldn't be overheating.



justpassingby said:


> Go to start => run and type eventvwr.msc. Report any errors or warnings in the security, system or application sections. If there are errors report the source and the event #.


°



justpassingby said:


> Browse to c:\windows\minidump, zip the .dmp files that you'll find there and attach the .zip file to your next post using the manage attachments button (click on go advanced).





justpassingby said:


> Since you had to hard reboot the computer there will be errors in the file system (due to windows not being shutdown properly). Go to start => run and type chkdsk c: /R. Answer y when prompted to schedule the scan at next startup and restart the computer. The test will take some time (often 1-2 hours), once back within windows go to the event viewer, double-click the latest winlogon event (under application), click once on the third button on the right then right-click => paste the information here.


Can I do this any time or do I have to wait until after I have to hard reboot? I have done clean reboots twice since it last crashed





justpassingby said:


> Nothing points to faulty RAM yet, usually a faulty memory module causes other errors like BSOD's, but if you wish to test your RAM already then download, unzip and burn memtest86+'s pre-compiled bootable .iso (.zip) using ImgBurn (select "write image file to disc" and browse for the memtest .iso file). Leave the CD in the drive, restart the computer, enter the BIOS at startup and set the boot order priority to CD-rom first. Leave memtest run overnight and report if it shows any errors.


Yet to do

TEMP POST. WILL UPDATE WITH MORE INFORMATION.


----------



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

Originally Posted by justpassingby
Go to start => run and type eventvwr.msc. Report any errors or warnings in the security, system or application sections. If there are errors report the source and the event #.

Are there any in particular you're looking for? Security is empty, screendumps for the other 2 follow:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

i searched but cannot find the efficiency rating for the psu being as it only has a 1yr warranty i would say it is suspect

todays computers require 80+ quality ratings from the psu


----------



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

http://www.task.com.tw/ps-atx-dual.htm

It's closest to this one. I think it originally came with 3 years warranty


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

i found the listing for your supply it had a 1 yr warranty

those you listed show that they are absolute rubbish with less than 65% efficiency

upgrade your psu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

I'm going to buy a new PSU then... Don't want to ship one from overseas though. What is a good efficiency %?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

80+

you will find a number of brands in here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

This is what I'm looking through. 

http://pricespy.co.nz/category.php?k=s51514432&o=produkt_pris_inkmoms&cols=#prodlista

Filtered for 650W+. Do you think I should buy a 750+ one based on my system specs?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

i personally would run a 750


----------



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

I haven't heard of this brand, but are these good specs?

Aywun MEGA POWER ECO Series A1-750E * Peak Power 750W * 80PLUS Certified * 140mm fan ultra quiet fan * 20+4 pin power connector * 8-pin EPS power connector * 2 x 6pin PCIE connector * 2 x 6+2pin PCIE connector * 6 x IDE connectors * 6 x SATA power connectors * 1 x FDD connector * Over Power Protection (OPP) * 100-240V * 3-year warranty


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

going by the price i would not touch it,they don't sell quality supplies at half price in our part of the world


----------



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

Seemed weird but 80+ is 80+ is it not?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

it was supposed to be,but we are now seeing ones that seem to be self evaluated and the 80+ slapped on

with psu's you get what you pay for so stick with the trusted brands


----------



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

From http://www.80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_detail.aspx?id=176&type=2. 

A1-750E	ATX12V	750	86.71%	Bronze

This is the page for 115V Internal though. They have no listings for 230V internal. Does that make a difference?

I bought the Aywun PSU.. hope I won't regret it. Will update in a month if there are any issues still with video playback. It seems at the moment that this PSU is just a random weird bargain... it is Bronze 80+ certification


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

we will wait and see how you go with it


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

Nothing seems wrong in the events, you could still double-click the "service control manager" events and paste the information here but I don't think it'll be relevant. Don't forget to attach the .dmp files from c:\windows\minidump (zip them first since TSF won't allow you to upload .dmp files). And run memtest when you have some time.


----------



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

justpassingby said:


> Nothing seems wrong in the events, you could still double-click the "service control manager" events and paste the information here but I don't think it'll be relevant. Don't forget to attach the .dmp files from c:\windows\minidump (zip them first since TSF won't allow you to upload .dmp files). And run memtest when you have some time.


Is there another way to run memtest. I think the IDE slot on my mobo isn't working or something... in any case I don't have a dvd drive.

For the .dmp files, did you want them from straight after a crash or what?

New PSU has not been installed.

Computer just crashed while playing an HD movie while running VLC.

Minidmp files after the crash

http://havoc.quantoaduro.com/images/Minidump.rar


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

install the psu


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Computer Freezes on Video Playback*

Follow dai's advice and install the new PSU.

Once that's done check the RAM, you can run memtest from a floppy or an usb drive. I checked the 4 latest .dmp files and the errors are caused by various processes and drivers and sometimes point at memory corruption. This usually means hardware issue, most likely PSU or RAM (damaged by a faulty PSU).

Read this to run memtest from your USB flash drive :
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/testing-your-system-for-usb-boot-compatibility/


----------



## hav0cNZ (May 6, 2009)

It's shipping right now is all.. will try replicate the problem after installing the PSU then will test the RAM.

PSU still hasnt' arrived (zz) but memtest came out OK. I just left it running while I was away... came back and it said no errors so I assume everything is OK with my RAM (option was All Tests afaik). The reason why I suspected the memory was because I did manage to pinpoint a problem to my memory earlier where I used to run 2x2gb sticks and I isolated one of the 2gb sticks as faulty. Now I'm mix-and-matching a new 2gb stick with the good remaining 2gb stick (same brand same model).

Everything seems fine after installing the new PSU. Thanks all! Will bump this thread if there are any complications


----------

